# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Consultorias para estudios de mercado, formalizacion y capacitacion

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

¿Quieres iniciar un agronegocio y no tienes un plan? ¿necesitas formalizar productores? ¿quieres tener datos reales del mercado? ¿necesitas capacitar a tus productores o proveedores de manera eficaz para estandarizar calidad? . Te ofrecemos servicios de consultoría especializada.
Razón: RPC 989155793.
Ing. Angelo Soto T.
Asesor en Proyectos Productivos.
email: adriansoto75@hotmail.comTemas similares: Artículo: Región Amazonas destina S/.1.2 millones para estudios de biodiversidad Artículo: Este mes Minag iniciará estudios para incluir a producción pecuaria en Seguro Agrario Catastrófico Agrobanco financia formalización del sector alpaquero en Apurímac Instan a regiones a emprender estudios para enfrentar mejor impactos del cambio climático Senamhi recomienda a Cusco y Junín realizar estudios para prevenir efectos de cambio climático

----------


## jesa

Hola angelo. 
Me parece muy interesante lo que mencionas, dime cuales son los pases a seguir y cuanto es el costo por el servicio. Aqui en la zona del valle huaura, hay algunos proyectos interesantes por realizar y lo que falta es justamente un estudio del negocio.

----------


## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Estimaod colega: 
le escribí a vuestro correo dando los detalles del servicio que brindamos. Pero por si acaso, efectivamente la experiencia nos dice que los agronegocios tienen varias aristas:  por un lado el plan de negocios, por otro lado las fuentes de financiamiento y finalmente el tema humano, que implica una serie de variables como cultura organizacional, actitud frente al cambio, desarrollo de capacidades y todo ello con una adecuada metodología. 
Nuestro equipo consultor puede atender vuestro requerimiento, pero sería bueno un primer contacto con usted en vuestra localidad y poder generar una porpuesta acorde a vuestras perspectivas o emprendimiento. 
Atentamente 
Ing. Angelo Soto
Consultor
RPC 989155793 adriansoto75@hotmail.com

----------

